# Egg share Recipients



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi all

I've had a long look through all the pages and I can't find a thread specifically for egg share recipients!

So thought I'd start one!

I'm just about to take the leap (I think) into the world of egg share as a recipient... But to be honest I don't know where to start!

I've had iuis and IVF and all really bfn... So I'm thinking of going de through egg share as I presume I would get more chances of success with more eggs? Rather than having just one donated egg from a bank?
It's all so new to me any advice, recommendations etc would be gratefully received!

I'm 39 and single! (Invade that affects my choices)

Blue x


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi blueestone,we've had a few recipients in here but I think a lot of them tend to gravitate towards the egg-donor conceived threads instead so you may find more help there as most of us are the donors instead. I know we aren't allowed to post in the main clinic threads about being donors incase our recipients find us (or do I have that wrong? Just remembering being told off for it before 😂) but not sure if it matters the other way around. 

Best of luck to you though! Hope you have some great success x


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

thanks for the  reply 

I hadn't factored that in! I will have a look on the donor conceived thread instated thanks xx


----------

